# Texas



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Unfortunately it looks like I might be right in my fears. This is a response I got from a psychologist in Texas and I'm just posting it for those in Texas:"Yep! In the great state of Tejas, where they want to cut Mediciad benifits for adults receiving therapy from licenced therapist, because my keeping people out of the hospital is just a luxury and wasting the state's money, you can call your self a hypnotherapist and set up shop. There is not regulation of that. One such individual is being investigated for going way beyond his boundaries as he has practiced medicine, psychology and social work without a license. He claims to be a doctor of clinical hypnosis. Forgive the long opening sentence but you obviously hit a nerve with me."I'm not sure what to do about the situation. I'm sure that jeff and eric don't have the energy to take on the responsibility of setting up a warning system. The best advice I have for people is to trust a referral from your doctor or insurance company.Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Tom,You're right about the storm brewing out there. In Canada (Ontario specificially), our Provincial Government put hypnosis back into the public domain which has caused some bad feelings within the Psychology Community. I'm not saying this is bad or good, its just battle lines are being drawn.I know in the U.S., the ASCH (American Society of Clinical Hypnosis) is trying to get an "exclusive" on the use of hypnosis. In fact, according to their guidelines, I have serious doubts if Mike could even sell his tapes as membership is restricted to only licensed professionals, in medicine, dentistry,psychology and masters in Nursing with degrees and certification in advanced specialties. But is open to medical residents and doctoral students in all the above.I think you're going to see some legislation come down the pike, soon.Chris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I'm pretty sure that Mike has some appropriate background in working with patients, such as nursing or psychology which allows him to practice in hospitals as he's been doing this for a long time and tells me he was involved in this same battle over there. He's even set up a directory there and I think this is one requirement for listing. It's mportant for patients to realize though that this battle is not over things like which protocol is best or things like that but about supervised experience treating patients. if it's a concern for people on this list maybe eric or I could ask him to clarify. Since you ask about it here maybe it would be helpful for people to know about the clinical requirements of credentialing for NGH. I'm also curious for my own information about any requirements for background in specific illnesses, such as IBS. I do plan onasking Melissa Roth about this as I assume her listing requiressome background in the three areas and the three are important even though many might make it into a battle over just one, who is a better hypnotist, and I think most would recognize this is a meaningless argument as the patient hypnotizes him or herself with appropriate guidance.BadaTo turn the argument back around on you, has your experience with people on the bb been helpful to you in learning about IBS?


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,I'll answer your questions in reverse order.Yes, both in posting and seeing other posts, my own "education" in IBS has grown significantly. As I said from the beginning, my "interests" in IBS was self-centered ie I've been an adult sufferer with IBS for most of my own life. So hence, my interest and present work.It wasn't until I joined this BB did I realized all the research that's being carried out - food intolerance, serotonin level activity and more. What I've learned is that IBS is much more complicated than we all realize. And that the old adage is true - "The more I learn, the more I understand, that I know very little"The NGH has two entry levels of certification:Hypnotherapist - This class of membership is granted to those of us that have completed the minimum number of hours from a recognized instructor ( I believe its presently 150 hours). It also realizes that we lack clinical training and usually lack a mentor/intern/externship programme. Clinical Hypnotherapist - This class of membership is open to those individuals that meet the same amount of training hours and have a bachelor degree or higher in mental health or social science field. Usually this person is a registered practitioner within a professional body for mental health or social scienses.In Melissa Roth's case, she is a R.N. by training.Hope this answers your questionChris


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

Thanks for clarifying. that two part classification is interesting and i would hope other hypnotherapy listing services have something like that for patients' interests. it satisfies me as a psychologist and as a patient and I think it's consisten with the listings Mike and Dr. P have developed?Might be nice to have one for Canada it sounds like or does the NGH one you posted make this distinction?BTW, I would think Mike's that might be what the Doctor of Hypnosis means that he uses? it probably means he's qualified on the second level you mentioned but you could ask him when he visits the bb. he mentioned to me that he was planning on finding the time in the near future.Good lick on your certification, by the way. I know it's dificult but it sounds like we IBS sufferers can use all the qualified hypnotherapists we can get.In other words, Welcome to the club!Bada


----------



## chrisgeorge (Feb 28, 2003)

Bada,For my own province, we tried to establish the Ontario Association of Hypnotherapists, with the membership certification discussed, but there was not enough interest from hypnotherapists to proceed. Currently the NGH recognizes both classes of membership.In my own case, I'm a "certified" (sometimes think certifiable!) hypnotherapist with the NGH. Even though I have a degree in Biology and worked a year in a rehab clinic working with kinesiologists, psychologists and a chiropractor, I would never be considered a clinical hypnotherapist. Go figure.Regarding the "Doctor of Hypnosis" degree,it goes to your point from your dr.steve article. As far as I know, there isn't a post-graduate degree in Hypnosis. That title comes from one school (in Hawaii) where if you send enough cash, you can obtain by correspondence,the degree of "Doctor" DCH, PsyD or PhD. Its not a credited school and most associations try to distance themselves from the DCH title.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

As i said above, i think, he has worked with hospitals in GB and I'm sure they looked at his clinical credentials and i assume you could check with them. As I also said, i think he does plan on visiting te bb in the near future and you can ask him then more specifically.Bada


----------

